# GT: Dallas Mavericks @ San Antonio Spurs



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*







*
*Dallas Mavericks [12-6] @ San Antonio Spurs [15-3]*
 | Wednesday, December 05 2007 | San Antonio, Texas | AT&T Center | 8:30 pm ET | 
| *TV*: Ch. 21, NBA TV | *Radio*: KESN-FM 103.3; KFLC-AM 1270 (Spanish) |


*Game Notes*

Tim Duncan has been the centerpiece of a San Antonio Spurs team that has won four NBA championships in nine seasons. As the Spurs continue their latest title defense, however, they'll be without the nine-time All-Star. 

The Spurs look to overcome Duncan's absence and try to remain undefeated at home on Wednesday when they face the Southwest Division rival Dallas Mavericks. 

Duncan bruised his right knee and sprained his right ankle in Sunday's 100-79 win over Portland after getting entangled with Trail Blazers forward James Jones and falling near the Spurs' basket with 7:40 left in the first half. He grabbed his knee and had to be helped off the floor by two teammates. 

The Spurs (15-3) initially feared a serious knee injury, but MRI results came back negative Monday. Team spokesman Tom James said Duncan will miss this game against Dallas (12-6), but probably will return in the next few games. 

"It's not a big deal at all," James said. 

Duncan will surely be missed against the Mavericks in a matchup between teams that have combined to win each of the three Southwest titles since realignment before the 2004-05 season. 

The Mavericks are hoping to win five straight against the Spurs for the first time since taking nine in a row in the series from Jan. 2, 1988-Feb. 20, 1989. Dallas is one of only three teams to defeat San Antonio this season, shooting 52.1 percent from the field in a 105-92 victory on Nov. 15. 

Dallas held San Antonio to a season-low 40.0 percent shooting in that game. 

"We definitely respect San Antonio, but I don't think as much as (others) do," Dallas' Jerry Stackhouse said after that win. 

The Spurs will look to avenge that loss by turning to Manu Ginobili and Tony Parker to make up for Duncan's absence. Ginobili had 25 points, nine rebounds, seven assists and three steals in the first meeting with Dallas, and Parker anchored the San Antonio offense with 27 points on Sunday. 

"There were still like eight minutes left in the second quarter (when Duncan left the game), so we just had to keep playing, keep playing and then whatever happens, happens," said Parker, who also added eight assists. 

That was the eighth win in nine games for the Spurs, who have a three-game lead over Dallas and New Orleans in the Southwest. It was also their 10th straight win in San Antonio to open the season - the best home start since the Spurs joined the NBA before the 1976-77 season. 

The Mavericks have won three of four after a three-game skid. They beat Chicago 103-98 on Monday, but almost blew a 16-point fourth-quarter lead. Chicago shot just 34.5 percent from the field in the game, but went 17-for-18 from the free-throw line in the final period as Dallas made a number of defensive mistakes. 

"We've got to know what the coverages are, we've got to know when to switch, we've got to know who the shooters are, we've got to find the shooters," Mavericks forward Dirk Nowitzki said. "We can't foul jump shooters. These are all mental errors that we've got to correct. We made some mistakes in November, but hopefully, we don't make those same mistakes when the season ends and the playoffs come around." 

Josh Howard had his third double-double in six games with 27 points and 10 rebounds. He also recorded a season-high six assists, finding open teammates when he was double-teamed. 

"It was good for me," Howard said. "It gave me a whole lot more confidence, knowing they're open and ready to knock down the shot." 

Howard led the Mavericks with 23 points in the win over San Antonio on Nov. 15. Nowitzki added 17 points, and is averaging 26.3 while shooting 51.9 percent from the field during Dallas' win streak against the Spurs.




*Starting Lineups*






































*Tony Parker - Michael Finley - Bruce Bowen - Matt Bonner - Fabricio Oberto*

*vs.*





































*Devin Harris - Jason Terry - Josh Howard - Dirk Nowitzki - Erick Dampier*



*Injuries*

*Spurs:* Tim Duncan (right ankle, knee) is out; Manu Ginobili (left index finger) is questionable.
*Mavs:* Devean George (left foot) and Eddie Jones (right leg) are out. 











​


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Avery Johnson on what tonight's game against the defending champion Spurs means: "There are no statement games. Until somebody beats them in the playoffs, they can do whatever they want. That's all that matters." ... The Mavericks were not happy about picking up their fifth team foul of the fourth quarter in Chicago with 9:20 left. The Bulls shot 18 free throws in the quarter.


Now he is confusing me even more :thinking:




> Devin Harris will play tonight, but there's a chance San Antonio's Manu Ginobili won't.
> 
> *The Spurs, already without Tim Duncan, will wait until game time to decide if Ginobili can go.* Their sixth man, who is averaging 19.4 points per game, suffered a jammed index finger on his shooting hand (left) in Sunday's win over Portland.
> 
> ...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

If the Mavs win this game it will be five in a row against the Spurs and four in a row in San Antonio. Now that Duncan and Ginobili probably both can't play there will be absolutely no excuse to not win this game.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Oberto usually has huge games against DAL though....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I get the feeling Brandon Bass is going to have a HUGE game tonight.... or maybe it's just gas....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I get the feeling Brandon Bass is going to have a HUGE game tonight.... or maybe it's just gas....


Don't you get this feeling before every game :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Don't you get this feeling before every game :lol:


no no no... that was a totally different problem. My constipation problems are solved now, and many thanks to tips provided by xray, our resident old fart.

:lol:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

lol ...

Should we refer to xray as "the old guy" now ?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> lol ...
> 
> Should we refer to xray as "the old guy" now ?


xray = old fart

or

xray = dino


:lol: I am giving xray a hard time though he's only 5 years older than me. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

You need to remember when "only 5 years older" felt like 30 years older and think about it again


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> You need to remember when "only 5 years older" felt like 30 years older and think about it again


That was so long ago I can't recall....

:lol:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Huh? :azdaja:

Oh, and Avery said they will plan as if Tim will play - "You never know about Timmy."


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm quite surprised this game is not on National Television and that they're going with Lakers/Nuggets which was also nationally televised last week.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Im quite angry that this game isn't nationally televised.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Man... I HATE FINLEY!

He's got that "look" whenever the whistle blew....

I almost find myself booing at my TV set!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Our clutch German failed us yet again....


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Bass had a great game tonight. This just fuels my hatred for Byron Scott even more. I really think Bass being let go by us really put a chip on his shoulder. I guess it all works out for the best.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Bass had a great game tonight. This just fuels my hatred for Byron Scott even more. I really think Bass being let go by us really put a chip on his shoulder. I guess it all works out for the best.


Bass is probably the most versatile player on the roster; hence, he's getting to much playing time. Tonight, he played 3, 4, and 5!

Tonight he also had a career high in scoring with 18 points!

I know I am very thankful to Byron Scott!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Bass had a great game tonight. This just fuels my hatred for Byron Scott even more. I really think Bass being let go by us really put a chip on his shoulder. I guess it all works out for the best.


BTW, I love that tidbit in your sig on Brandon Bass, but.... isn't that a pain to update, especially with him scoring so much these days? :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I knew the Mavs are not going to win this game, it was almost too obvious they way they are (not) playing thus far. And please, no more Devin and Jet starting togeter. :mad2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Well.... here is the argument for JET starting.

Jet HAS to start for Stack to do well. Jet comes off the bench and eat into Stack's minutes because obviously Stack becomes the 7th man. Stack needs a lot of PT to be successful, as he was last year. Stack has seen a reduction of 10 minutes per game, and many (including AJ, who reduced Stack's PT based on his old age/legs/etc...) believe Stack will return to old form if you give him back the 10 minutes. That's why we continue to see Stack getting his PT even though he's having HORRIBLE shooting nights.... last night included.

What else can AJ do except putting JET back in the starting line-up? He has to sacrifice his gameplan for the benefit of one old fart....

Anyway, I like Jet coming off the bench. As of Stack, I love his leadership and all, but he can be the 9th man for all I care.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> I knew the Mavs are not going to win this game, it was almost too obvious they way they are (not) playing thus far. And please, no more Devin and Jet starting togeter. :mad2:


LOL... hate to say it, but I saw that one coming too.

Duncan was out. Manu was questionable. Dirk coming off a big game (very low standards of course).

Everything pointed toward an easy win, but we know better, eh? :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Well.... here is the argument for JET starting.
> 
> Jet HAS to start for Stack to do well. Jet comes off the bench and eat into Stack's minutes because obviously Stack becomes the 7th man. Stack needs a lot of PT to be successful, as he was last year. Stack has seen a reduction of 10 minutes per game, and many (including AJ, who reduced Stack's PT based on his old age/legs/etc...) believe Stack will return to old form if you give him back the 10 minutes. That's why we continue to see Stack getting his PT even though he's having HORRIBLE shooting nights.... last night included.
> 
> ...


Make a trade to get a big guard who isn't limited to five points per night and plays some defense.


----------

